# Grooming prices



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

What do you guys pay to get your standard groomed? I mean the full works - bathed, cut, ears cleaned out, nails trimmed kind of groom?
I'm trying to decide it I paid a reasonable price or more than normal...could you also include where you live (roughly - not exact) I'm in IL and I paid $65 but was told it would've normally been $60 but Wrigley had alot of tangles around his feet (which surprised me as I didn't know that).


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

$50 for allover cut short, bath, nails, glands and ear trim.

Teeth brushed, and completely clean out the ears is $20 more I think.

So, anywhere from $50 to $75 depending on the tip and services done.

In CA.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Todd... prices seem to be consistent. I pay that in Toronto and Dallas.. and that's for Snoops who is a toy poodle! Much smaller! Don't forget to tip for a job well done


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Here in San Francisco land we are a whole lot more expensive!!! The full groom: bath, ears, nails, anal glands (I only do them if needed, which is not often), haircut, etc is $90 to $125 depending on the groomer. This is the dog in good condition, without mats. Romeo usually gets one or another version of a lamb cut with really full head and long ears and Brandy usually gets her Clydesdale horse cut, aka bikini cut with bell bottom legs and full head and long ears. I am really picky, so my groomer always gets a nice tip.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I beleive my daughter told me at Petsmart to get a groom for my guys ( even though Mandy is on just over 30 lbs) it goes by breed so they would both be over a hundred for a full cut and style. 117 plus tax and tip I am in Ontario Canada 
I know a lady who gets a shave down pays 75. So much cheaper for me to take a couple hours here and there and do it myself.
I looked at Casey last night though and though my gosh you are way to long and he has some matts on his elbows. Those are now gone and a good cut is coming this week some time. I have been doing his body but just scissoring in his pants. I am going to take them down to half the length this week


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am in Iowa - I groom Vinnie myself, but I believe our clinic's groomer was charging around $55 for a full groom, but, honestly, I would not have taken my dog to her and expected anything of real high quality. She works somewhere else now and we don't offer grooming anymore.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Where I groom a Standard Poodle groom is about $66, if the customer wants a lot of extra scissoring done i charge extra just because it's very time consuming.

Dematting is $30 per half hour... mostly because I don't like dematting dogs, and if the person is willing to pay it they can do so once...next time dog gets shaved. It's a lot of work to dematt a dog without hurting them.


----------



## pmdavis (May 6, 2009)

I live in the Seattle area. 

With my previous poodle, I was going to a grooming school and it was still running about $75 for a full service groom. Right now, I'm going to a professional handler that grooms on the side and she charged $50... but Roxy is still a puppy and I believe she gave me a puppy discount. I imagine that if I continue to go to her, it will run close to a $100 once Roxy is full grown.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i charge £40 uk pounds for a standard poodle


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

My price starts at $100.00 for a standard poodle. That is for a short cut with the legs fuller and if they come every 4 to 6 weeks. Overgroom and long hair and mate would be higher. I am in the Toronto, Ontario area.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a groomer here that does the works for $70.00 for a Standard. However, there are other groomer's that charge $125.00 for the same service. I would say anything from $70.00 to $125.00 for a full service groom (standard Poodle). Im in Ca too


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I pay $70 CDN for Gunther every 4 weeks.
I am getting mediocre results.
Whe we lived on Maui,I paid $60 US for an awful job on my spoo...there was no groomer good with poodles on the island.
The best job ever on my spoos was in Calgary back in early nineties,which cost $125CDN but was unbelievable...the dog looked like a sculpture.
So...as with most things in life..you get what you pay for.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I would also say you are getting a pretty good price, with dematting and everything else, that seems like a fair price. I live In NC and I payed when I had a mobile groomer, $60 plus tip for a full groom on Tynkers, who is 11 1/2 in at the withers so very small mini. She was mobile and came to my house, but for a dog Tynks size, ya you are getting a good price, now if you are NOT happy with the results, I always was, then I would find another groomer.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I was really happy with it. I've just never had to have a large dog groomed before and so I was a bit taken back (for smaller dogs like shih tzu or yorkie poos I've been used to paying $25). From the sound of it though, I have a fair price here. I'll just be sure to set the money back and have it ready. It is worth it in that he looks so handsome and is so much easier to keep smelling nice and clean.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

In Northern California, Marin county, north of San Francisco - our groomer now is about $80. I used to pay $100. Puppy clip style and the works...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_No good groomers here. My sister and I have learned to groom our own poodles. I have one in continental clip and one in puppy clip. I do them once a week; bath, blow out, clip and scissor. It's nice to know how to do it because, as of yet, I have not had to deal with any mats. I use Mane & Tail leave in conditioner if they are not in show and it seems to be doing a really great job of keeping them easy to comb out.
_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

When I decided to get Vinnie, I told myself that I would have to do it as it would be to expensive to have someone else groom him. I invested the money in good equipment and am learning as I go.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I usually paid around $40 cdn and he looked cute. Last trim I paid $80 but she did a super job. I don't know what the criterions are for a show dog but he looked absolutely perfect from all sides. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I will be paying 40 plus tip (puppy clip). I'm in Iowa. But as soon as he quits being so mouthy and the groomer has a pattern set I will be doing it myself. First I think I will enjoy doing it and it will save $. I would never groom my toy poo everything on him is just so little and I'm scared of cutting him but the spoo I think I can get the clippers around.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I think we get a really great deal at $60 CDN. We're very happy with our groomer. We take Murphy every 4 weeks and she's never been matted (probably little ones, but nothing major) so I don't know how much it would be for de-matting.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you got a decent price, here a spoo shave down/ shorter lamb clip is 75 dollars assuming dog is groom every 4 weeks and has no matts, fleas, are behavior issues or super special needs. Longer clips that require a lot of scissoring start in the 80-90 dollar range and complex patterns like a cont. trim start at 130.00 for a short version. Fleas up the price 5 bucks and matting ups you anywhere from 10 to 50 bucks of course depending on the coat condition and how long we're leaving the hair and assuming I even agree to demat you dog, which in most cases I won't. Dogs that don't come in monthly can expect to pay prices that are 20 or so dollars higher unless they are complete shave downs.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im in IL too, and i pay 70$ for my Wonderful groomer! She does a great job, and im very happy with her. I do tend to groom Riley alot myself though to save costs. Only about 4-5 times a year do we go to the groomer.


----------

